
Parallel universes and the arrow of time - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2014/10/parallel-universes-and-arrow-of-time.html
======
scobar
I hadn't seen your first post on parallel universes, [1] so I'm glad I found
this one and could read both. I've often wondered how many times I've returned
to a state before entanglements have occurred ('traveled back in time'), but
remain oblivious because I did not retain the information gained from those
entanglements. I really enjoyed reading both posts. You helped me better
understand and fill in a lot of gaps I was missing even in my own theories.
Thank you very much.

[1] [http://blog.rongarret.info/2014/09/are-parallel-universes-
re...](http://blog.rongarret.info/2014/09/are-parallel-universes-real.html)

